# arrrrggghhh my external filter has leaked over the floor



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well it looks like the catches are finally knackered on my Fluval 205 External anybody know of a good filter to replace it with.

Don't worry fish will be ok for now as I run an internal filter along with it. so water is still been filtered.

I'm new to the aquatic forum but been around the cat and dog forum since November.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, was looking at getting the 206 but not sure if it's any good.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

The tank it filters is a Fluval Osaka 155l Tropical, planted. Anybody???


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I've only ever had the one external filter, which is a Tetratec Ex1200 for my goldfish tank. It is a great filter though, works really well, very quiet and I've had no problems with it at all. It also copes very well with the amount of mess my goldies make!  No idea how it compares to the fluval ones though!


----------

